# The dreaded rat lump question...



## aeoj13 (Dec 21, 2011)

My pet rat, Toby, seems to have developed a lump overnight. He is about one and a half. I noticed it as soon as I picked him up, so it's unlikely I would have overlooked it yesterday. It is about the size of a grape and is on his side in front of his hind leg. Now, I have been researching abscess vs. tumor for the past hour and have gotten many conflicting arguments. It seems to be "floating" on his side. Some people have said this means tumor, others have said abscess. *Sigh* So what are your personal experiences? I will be taking him to the vet, preferably tomorrow. This is just to help me sleep at night. Thanks.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It could be either. A picture might help. Is there a scab on it? What color is the skin?


----------



## aeoj13 (Dec 21, 2011)

I tried to get a picture, but it just isn't showing up. It's at a hard angle to photograph. I haven't seen a scab, but Toby is pretty active so getting a good look is hard.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Try holding a warm, damp washcloth against it. If it is an abscess it will help to bring it to a head.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

When Pushy developed a lump on her neck, I left it along for a day or two and it developed a scab. I then promptly took care of it and it's just barely a scab now. If you can't get a vet appointment right away, I'd do what Kinsey said and give it a day or two. From my brief experience, if it appeared overnight it's probably an abscess. However, I'm not an expert so I can only share what I've experienced. I hope if turns out to be a really nasty abscess just for health reasons. I know I'd rather have an abscessy rat and deal with that ick. Please keep us updated!


----------



## aeoj13 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. So far nothing has popped, but he has an appointment tonight at 6:30. Unfortunately when I called, they said my rat vet had left and could not give me her contact information. They do have someone who "supposedly" knows about exotics. I figured it's a start and he can at least tell me if it is an abscess, benign tumor, or malignant tumor. Depending on the diagnosis, I will probably look for a more specialized vet for treatment.


----------



## aeoj13 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is a tumor but the vet (who is surprisingly knowledegable) said that it is most certainly benign. It is also not attached to any structure and therefore easy to remove. The problem is Toby is a Myco rat and a little iffy right now, so we are putting him on some antibiotics before surgery just to be safe.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty easy surgery, and good luck with him!

I am glad it's benign.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How big is the tumour? How sick is Toby?


----------



## aeoj13 (Dec 21, 2011)

The tumor is maybe the size of a grape, possibly a little smaller. He's a little wheezy but his lungs sounded okay. The vet said if the tumor seems to be growing we should bump up the surgery, but if not to wait 2 weeks while he takes the antibiotics.


----------

